# Umrechnung 0-20mA auf 4-20mA für Beckhoffklemme KL4012



## eisbaer (23 November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe voll auf dem schlauch! Hier mein Problem.

Ich muss ein Regelschieber ansteuern (dieser läßt sich mit 4-20mA Steuern).

Ich habe ein Regelbaustein im Twincat geschrieben der mir die Stellgröße in % ausgibt.

Vorgabe ist aber das ich die Klemme KL4012 habe, die eigentlich für 0-20mA Signale ausgelegt ist. (KL4022 darf ich nicht verwenden!)

Wie rechne ich meine % in den dezimalwert um.

Sprich    0% = 6553 dezimal (6553 erreechnet, d.h. bei dezimal 6553 stehen 4 mA an der Klemme KL4012 an, richtig?)
         100% = 32767 dezimal

Ich stehe grad total neben mir und tüftel herum, ich muss die Bereiche umrechnen, komme aber grad nicht drauf. Brauche etwas Hilfe. Danke schonmal!


hexadezimaldezimalKL4012KL40220x00000
0 mA
4 mA0x3FFF1638310 mA12 mA0x7FFF3276720 mA20 mA


----------



## MasterOhh (24 November 2011)

Ich würd sagen: ((Stellwert[%] / 100%) * 26214) + 6553 => Ausgangswert für Klemme

Bei 0% =>((0% / 100%) * 26214 )+ 6553 = 6553  (4mA)
Bei 50% => ((50% / 100%) * 26214)  + 6553 = 19660 (12mA)
Bei 100% => ((100% / 100%) * 26214) + 6553 = 32767 (20mA)


----------



## eisbaer (26 November 2011)

Danke dir. Ist nachvollziehbar ;-)


----------

